# Outdoor grower from Australia



## Hazius Corpus (Apr 22, 2008)

Gday everyone

How's it all goin?

some info on me - I'm an outdoorgrower on the East coast of Australia (this year going indoors as well, which will be a first. 

I'm looking forward to seeing if there are any outdoor U.S or european O/D grows, as the OZ guerilla growers like myself keep off the local sites - I've heard California and Spain have similar climates to ours?.

Anyway, hope to see u all around 


haz


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 23, 2008)

I live about 40 minutes north of sacramento, and here during the summer its almost always above 95 degrees. Im still not able to grasp how somone can be growing an entire field in this shit. how the hell do they get them to veg?


----------



## GanjaFaery (Apr 24, 2008)

Hazius Corpus said:


> Gday everyone
> 
> How's it all goin?
> 
> ...



Hiya HC.....another Aussie here from the East Coast (Qld) I'm trying to source some good seeds.....u up this end or south? Any info that could help me out would be cool........


----------



## Hazius Corpus (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks manny, hey anhedonia - not sure what latitude you're in, but those warm temps should grow monsters over summer.

GanjaFaery - a banana bender!! I'm in NSW and a former sanndgroper I hate to say, but a Victorian before that! ha

I've PMed u about thebeans, mate

see you all around


----------



## dicko (Apr 28, 2008)

iam a good old aussie to but in the wonderfull world of wa  iam chasing seeds too' as the last seeds i got were dud


----------

